# anyone else have weird dreams on amitripline???



## 22058 (Jun 29, 2005)

I cant even describe the dreams I have on this medication. I wake up in awe every day. I think I've been on it for 3 weeks and still am sleeping 10-12 hours a night. I cant remember much of my dreams once I get out of bed, but they freak me right out. Plus I think I'm starting to gain weight on them...but I guess it might be because I'm feeling so much better and eating like a cow. I am definately overeating now, but I feel I have to because when I have a flareup I cant keep any food down and practically looked anorexic...and gross. Anyone else with these side effects? Thanks to any who respond.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey I just started Elavil 3 days ago... I haven't noticed that as a side-effect. I've always had pretty vivid dreams. I have slept more than I have been able to in the past month since starting this medicine. I'm on 50mg right now. Possibly increasing up to 150mg depending upon how well it works at 50mg.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I dont remember getting wierd dreams from elavil/amitryptyline but I'm sure its possible. I think the vivid dreams are more part of the side effects for the newer SSRI's like paxil. I felt very tired and slept a long time on the elavil for the first few weeks. I know it can take up to 6 weeks to see improvement so I'd assume that you could be "tired" for that same amount of time till your body gets used to the medication. If you can deal w/these side effects I'd suggest sticking it out to see if the elavil helps your IBS overall. If you cant tolerate it, there are other tyrcyclics you can try that may not give YOU the same side effects. Hope this helps







Also IMO 50mg is alot to start out on. I started at 10 which did nothing and now take a maintenance does of 30-35 mg/day. I'm not a DR but I think 150 mg is the depression dose and for IBS/abdominal pain you dont need this high of a dose. Having said that DON'T change your dose w/out guidance from your doc or pharmacist.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm on paxil but for the first 3 weeks it gave me nightmares from h####l! Now they've dropped a lot. I still get one every now and then but no more than once a week at the most. Mostly they're horror dreams where I wake up and I've been crying. I too have always been a fairly vivid dreamer though, this is a side effect which should settle down a bit. If it doesn't I'd go see your doctor though.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Nancy.. I understand that 10 is what a lot of IBS patients use.However, I was on 150mg of Tofranil, a very similar TCA.50-100mg of Tofranil did not control MY symptoms. So we upped it to 150mg, and it worked for about 9 months.. as far as controlling my bowels.. It had been 3 months since I was on any TCA at least.. but, I haven't had any side-effects from this medicine.. other than being able to sleep for 8-10 hours.. which I hadn't been able to do for so long it's not even funny. Like you said.. just because most people don't NEED 150mg.. doesn't mean I wouldn't benefit from 150mg.For me... I've responded better at higher doses on this medicine.. and my doctor and I feel this is what is best for me.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Then by all means keep taking it the way you are. I responded w/about 20 mg, much better at 30. However having said that I also can report that after almost a year it was not as effective as it once was. My gastro said it was because my IBS changed, rather than the med stopped working. She prescribed paxil which helps calm me down so the elavil will work better. Alot of stressful things have happened to me this summer, I see the gastro on Sept 6 at which time I will be able to REALLY evaluate what helps and how much.Just like IBS varies for people, so does the way people respond to medication. I think the MAJORITY of IBS'rs who take tyrcyclics take low doses, BUT 10 mg did nothing for me. If 150 works for you go for it, I think it will take at least 6 weeks for you to be able to really evaluate how it works. The tiredness w/elavil goes away (at least it did w/me). I think its fantastic that you have a DR who is willing to work w/you, sounds like a KEEPER, rare in my expereince.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

yeah, I've got a good one.. fortunately







your advice is definitely something ppl should listen to! i was just given the other end of the spectrum... so they could see people w/out depression do benefit ibs wise by taking the "therapeutic dosage" that usually is used when treating something with depression.im by no means depressed... but my ibs responds better when i get up to that range.. 100-150mg.


----------

